# Cadillac One



## FastTrax (Jan 26, 2021)

https://caradvice.com.au/917598/beast-the-history-of-the-presidential-state-car/

www.automotivemap.com/united-states-president-limousine-2020-2645160342.html?rebelltitem=13#reblltitem13

www.autowise.com/facts-you-didnt-know-about-presidential-limo-the-beast/

www.carfax.com/blog/presidential-cars-past-present

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Presidential_state_car_(United_States)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_official_vehicles_of_the_president_of_the_United_States


----------

